# Paid Surge Apps. Still worth it?



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I've tried some of these and could see how desperate Soul could end up spending 15 to 25 bucks a month on these tools. And what made these tools worth their money was our ability to predict a surge. But now with Uber not passing through the surge, what's going to happen to these apps?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I like the history and trends to give me a direction to point the boat. It is able to watch the app 24/7 and I can't. It is worth it to me to know where and when to be fishing in a particular area. I know my city and fish it very selectively and land big ones daily and some days get blanked. I am in control of the blanking instead of Lyft/Uber.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

JJS said:


> I like the history and trends to give me a direction to point the boat. It is able to watch the app 24/7 and I can't. It is worth it to me to know where and when to be fishing in a particular area. I know my city and fish it very selectively and land big ones daily and some days get blanked. I am in control of the blanking instead of Lyft/Uber.


Word


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uberebu said:


> I've tried some of these and could see how desperate Soul could end up spending 15 to 25 bucks a month on these tools. And what made these tools worth their money was our ability to predict a surge. But now with Uber not passing through the surge, what's going to happen to these apps?


They pay for themself if you use them correctly


----------



## John shot (Jun 29, 2016)

Which apps r u talking about?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Surge chaser is free, however if you want to continue to get notifications I believe it is like 10$ - $30 for 3 months. Excellent app.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

JJS said:


> I like the history and trends to give me a direction to point the boat. It is able to watch the app 24/7 and I can't. It is worth it to me to know where and when to be fishing in a particular area. I know my city and fish it very selectively and land big ones daily and some days get blanked. I am in control of the blanking instead of Lyft/Uber.


That's exactly what I do.

I know every Friday and Saturday night when the bars close, that surge pricing is going to kick in. Usually it will go as high as 5x for just a moment, it usually stays about high 3's - low 4's for about 45 minutes (unless it is raining at closing time like it did last weekend - it touched 6.7x for a minute).

So I sit in the downtown area with the app offline and watch the surge develop. When it hits 2x, I go online and wait. Surge will begin to climb, rides will start to be offered to me, but I decline them and wait for the big fish - the XL ride.

I may pass up three or four X rides, but when I land the big fish... life is good!


----------



## Hungover Undergrad (Sep 27, 2016)

I love having the surge chaser app because I live less than a mile from a ton of bars and a major university. When school is in session, I can sit at home and catch 3x surges almost daily.


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Surge chaser is free, however if you want to continue to get notifications I believe it is like 10$ - $30 for 3 months. Excellent app.


I get notifications from surge chaser. I open driver app (not going online) and I see no surge. What is the deal what that??



Spotscat said:


> That's exactly what I do.
> 
> I know every Friday and Saturday night when the bars close, that surge pricing is going to kick in. Usually it will go as high as 5x for just a moment, it usually stays about high 3's - low 4's for about 45 minutes (unless it is raining at closing time like it did last weekend - it touched 6.7x for a minute).
> 
> ...


But it's a gamble isn't it? That 1 XL could take you only 2-3 miles, but the X could bring you a 20 mile ride, still at surge pricing.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uber Duber Chick said:


> But it's a gamble isn't it? That 1 XL could take you only 2-3 miles, but the X could bring you a 20 mile ride, still at surge pricing.


You're 100% correct - it's a gamble.

I may very well pass on an X ride that is going 10 miles away, and end up with an XL ride only going 3 miles - in fact, it's probably happened more than I know.

What I try to get is 5-7 kids wanting a ride to an after-party out in one of the condominium complexes about 5 miles from downtown, and along the way one of them wants to go home, then the rest need to stop by a mini-mart for beer before they go to the party.

It's an elusive fare, but very profitable when I find one!


----------

